

Show HN: Advanced Physics Library designed for Javascript and Node.JS - abhia
https://github.com/AbhiAgarwal/phys.js

======
bhouston
Nice. Two suggestions:

1\. You could likely have auto-generated the callback stuff so you wouldn't
have had to have it written out in each function.

2\. You could have written the parameters and return values and equations in a
Object for each function and auto-generated the inline docs and the i-prefixed
functions. This would have gotten rid of more duplication that is present.

~~~
abhia
Thanks for the suggestions! I couldn't figure out a way to auto-generate the
callbacks, but I'll keep that in mind next time! I'll definitely work on the
second solution you proposed, I think that would actually reduce the
duplications.

------
angersock
I'm deeply, deeply suspicious of the accuracy and stability of something like
this--that said, bloody good job!

~~~
abhia
Thanks! We'll be working on fixing those things :) We've made it so it's easy
to increase/decrease the accuracy, but the next thing we plan to do is to make
the equations rearrangeable!

~~~
angersock
I'm just sort of curious how you folks are working around Javscript's lack of
double precision or arbitrary precision for numerical stuff.

